# Rear view camera



## 89539 (May 27, 2005)

Our newly acquired Integra 700 KB has a rear view camera fitted, but I noticed last night that some of the infrared LED's on the camera were illuminated.

I am not sure if this was a standard offering or retrofitted, but is that normal? The LED's wont consume much power, but I just think it's odd?

Any comments from those that have rear view cameras?

Pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps those elements comprise a little heat dissipation to eliminate condensation?

Dave


----------

